# Best Fall Bait & Pattern????



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

What is your best Fall pattern???? What's your go-to Fall bait?????


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

not really a muskie guy but I think lipless cranks are tough to beat in the fall. My one muskie of the year came on a 3/4 oz red eye shad about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Two work best for me in the Fall....oops 3 actually....lol It seems the bigger baits produce more now in the fall for me. In this order.

1 - Wiley Fat Body DD ( the old ones)...Brown Perch

2 - 10" Wiley Kowalski jointed...Walleye

3 - 8" Wiley Jointed...Mich. Perch


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

Trolling works best for me

There is no such thing as best bait

1. I have seen 10 guys out all running different lures and everyone gets a
fish.

2. I have seen 10 guys out all running different lures and no one gets a fish.


The only thing I can say is run one rod with something you have confidence in and keep changing lures on the other rod until you find something that they want. Also change speed and lure depth a few times before changing each lures.

I like to start with Monster shads, Little Erines, Depth Raiders, tuff shads in natural colors Find the bait fish.


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

I like the bigger baits ... Perchbaits, Plow, Tuff's, Wiley's, Jakes and Sledge. But I run a few 5" baits too


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

Interesting thread, you guys are giving me some good ideas.
Thanks


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm headed to WB Sunday for the afternoon troll


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

I am sure some will disagree, but in the Fall, if you find bait fish, especially with bigger fish around, you will have a good chance of catching a Musky. The last three times at WB, I found bait and larger marks 8' down in 25' of water. I ran a Monster Shad and caught fish two of the days. If I ran a Lightnin Shad, Perch Bait, Tuff Shad , etc... at the same depth, I believe I would still have caught fish. If you have confidence in a bait, run it, just watch the depth. 
John


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

luredaddy said:


> I am sure some will disagree, but in the Fall, if you find bait fish, especially with bigger fish around, you will have a good chance of catching a Musky. The last three times at WB, I found bait and larger marks 8' down in 25' of water. I ran a Monster Shad and caught fish two of the days. If I ran a Lightnin Shad, Perch Bait, Tuff Shad , etc... at the same depth, I believe I would still have caught fish. If you have confidence in a bait, run it, just watch the depth.
> John


Now that is a refreshing take on the subject! I'm often lure hound, changing up my baits too much!


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

Muskie_Guy said:


> I'm headed to WB Sunday for the afternoon troll


Sunday water temp 48... perchbait , walleye 14ft of line 4.5 mph


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

Well, I plan on hitting either WB or Milton on Thursday. Anyone have a recommendation? I'm assuming the conditions should be decent considering the warmer weather we're getting the next 3 days. I've fished Milton 3-4 times, and I can't seem to get any real feel for the lake. I've only found a few areas that give me any confidence and none of them have produced. We'll see...I may just leave it up to my partner to decide.


----------



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

bubba k said:


> Well, I plan on hitting either WB or Milton on Thursday. Anyone have a recommendation? I'm assuming the conditions should be decent considering the warmer weather we're getting the next 3 days. I've fished Milton 3-4 times, and I can't seem to get any real feel for the lake. I've only found a few areas that give me any confidence and none of them have produced. We'll see...I may just leave it up to my partner to decide.


Milton is an AWESOME lake, but it takes quite a while to learn the area. Not many pay attention to the white bass fishing there, but if you know what you're doing its EASILLY a world class white bass lake. Undoubtedly state record whiteys there! All i can tell you is to look for the 'gulls!


----------

